# Sismo Josephine



## Minho (10 Jan 2006 às 22:17)

Desde ontem que há uma crise sísmica no Oceano Atlântico num local chamado Josephine. Chegou a atingir 5.1 e 5.2 graus e foi sentido em Lisboa com graus II e III na escala Mercalli. 







Eu não sabia da existência de um local com esse nome tão perto de Portugal. O mais conhecido é o banco de Goringe mas Josephine...  Esse nome refere-se a uma falha ou uma montanha submarina?


----------



## Antonio (19 Jan 2006 às 23:05)

*O nome de Josephine é mais exactamente "Josephine bank" pelo que será uma montanha. 
Localiza-se a Noroeste do mais perigoso "Gorringe bank" (aquele de onde partiu o terramoto de 1755)*





*
Descobri no link:* http://www.ospar.org/eng/doc/pdfs/R5C1.pdf


----------

